# engine disassembly



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Can anyone help me out on how to get the shells off a couple of locos? I got these in a lot I won on E bay. The first is an MRC, I believe an Alco RS D 15. It's dead as a doornail and I'd like to get the shell off to check for broken wires, etc.










The second is a Kato, not sure the model. It runs, but makes noises like the gears are stripped/stripping, and occasionaly stops for no apparent reason.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

The Kato shell should come off pretty easy. If you slightly pull just above each truck it should loosen right up. A very small flathead screwdriver can be used to help start it, if needed. I don't think I ever seen holding screws on any Kato engines. The MTH I don't know. That shell should pull right off too, I would think.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*shell removal*

Stan,

with the help of a couple screwdrivers, I managed with my fat fingers to pry the MRC shell off. This little engine has some serious issues. First, the frame is plastic, and the back end broke off during the prying off process. As I suspected, both the front wires had broken loose, as well as one of the rear. Apparently this engine came from a very damp environment. Check the pic. I may mess with it at some point just to see if anything on it works, but I'm pretty sure it's a lost cause.










As for the Kato, I believe I'll wait for a day when I have more time. I've tried to pry the shell out, but it appears to have a groove all the way down both sides of the frame. I've never had any problems with any of my other Kato engines (I have 6 others in N scale and a bunch more in HO) so I've never had to attempt shell removal on them. Besides, one busted up engine per day is my limit! LOL


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Try this method -


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That sucks John but it does look pretty beat though. Xrunner's video is a pretty cool idea. I felt bad for ya so I did a quick one of the few engines I have. Youtube took forever to process it though. All my engines are new, hence easier and I know the older stuff is harder to get the seal to give. Wish you luck on the Kato, if it was me I would be waiting for another day too. I was just showing that once you get a good grip on the frame, it should just pull off. The fuel tank is a great spot to hold the bottom. Sometimes a little twist is needed like on the P42 but the knife probably ain't the best choice of tools, I know.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

xrunner and stan,

Thanks for the assistance. Unfortunately, none of these methods work. Check the pic, best I could do without causing damage.










this lip goes all the way around from what I can see. No screws that I can see.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> xrunner and stan,
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. Unfortunately, none of these methods work.


The only engine I had that it took a long time to dislodge was a (cheap) Bachmann GP7. The nubs were way too big on it and the shell fit was waaaaaay too tight. I kept using he box technique and it eventually came apart. After it did, I filed the nubs down.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JohnAP said:


> xrunner and stan,
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. Unfortunately, none of these methods work. Check the pic, best I could do without causing damage.
> 
> ...



I was searching for N scale shell removal and came across this thread.
Maybe this bump will help some new members who are just getting into N scale.

John did you ever find a way to get this shell off properly without wrecking it?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*shell removal*

Hey,Ed..U da man. Those video`s helped me. This sunday wasn`t all wasted.I been having trouble removing shells on my engines.

never too old to learn..many thanks,Everett


I luv this forum..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

